# H20 great for laundry but sucks in the tank!



## Cynthia L-F (Mar 3, 2005)

Drinking water from the taps here in Fort Collins, Colorado is great, it is clean and fresh, no yucky mineral taste, I use half as much soap in laundry because the water is so soft. And there in is my problem... I have been keeping my KH at about 5, pH at about 6.9 and the plants and fishies love it. BUT the product I have been using is sooo expensive. I've read about using Baking Soda, but what can I do about the calcium needs of my tank? The whole PMDD seems overwhelming. I have been using Seachem products,(Flourish Excel, Fairish Trace, Flourish Iron) except I have been using Sera's KH-plus and it has gone up in price. I just read about Equilibrium but have not priced it.
Helppp! my pocket book will thank you. Especially since I really want to set up another tank.
Cynthia


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You can get GH booster from Greg Watson for a good price, and while ordering that, check the prices on basic dry fertilizers. I use baking soda for KH increases, but calcium carbonate would also work, but is harder to get to dissolve.


----------

